# Down pipe outlet!



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I was thinking of offering this down pipe gutter outlet for my customers!
What do you think lol


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Thats is the coolest thing... EVER!:laughing:


----------



## carlwatson (Nov 3, 2012)

This is something very innovative mate, amazing concept, can't stop laughing. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I like it!


----------

